# New Betta



## whitedevil (Apr 24, 2009)

Got a new tank so I got a new betta today, Never seen one in this color before around my area.

Sorry for the size


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Very pretty!


----------



## fireburnin2013 (May 25, 2009)

those pictures are really big. lol. pretty


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes, they are gigantic.


----------



## ZanZan (May 18, 2009)

Awwww! So cute! <3~


----------



## whitedevil (Apr 24, 2009)

Yeah I forgot to resize em when I uploaded them, I am going to reload them that are resized, hopefully a mod can edit the post for me.

It took me 20 minutes to pick out this one, I was going to go with a smaller one but felt a little bit bigger was better.


Some goof put a male and female in together, they were diggin that, not fighting at all, no nest jsut sititng side by side and he was flirting with her real good.


----------



## fireburnin2013 (May 25, 2009)

thats funny


----------



## whitedevil (Apr 24, 2009)

worst part was it was some goof off the street not an associate, poured him right in with her, no room for air at the top at all, water all over the shelf.

I tried to get em for the price of 1 but no dice.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

He is pretty!!!


----------



## whitedevil (Apr 24, 2009)

I have never seen this color, has anyone else seen this color on the market before, most I see are never in this color, infact again only one Ive seen besides this batch that petsmart had?


----------



## jonnylaw37 (May 23, 2009)

Wow! He looks cool


----------



## whitedevil (Apr 24, 2009)

He is showing ALOT more color today he is a very vibrant peach color now. I got some better pics of him early this AM I am uploading and resizing.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Yes. Have one now! But a female


----------



## whitedevil (Apr 24, 2009)

Are they only around at certain times of the year or are they a hit and miss coloration? They had atleast a dozen I was trying to decide thru jsut on peach and oranges.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

It depends on the pair you breed.:]


----------



## whitedevil (Apr 24, 2009)

ahh, its a petsmart betta so who knows lol.

i like pastels too, if it wasnt a shinier peach id almost say its a pastel.

I just got some neat nice new pics of the betta, Ill upload in a few when my daughter quits handing me all my stuff from my pockets.


----------



## loveallife (May 25, 2009)

he is so pretty!I have never seen a betta that color!


----------



## whitedevil (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow! He IS pretty!


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Very pretty!


----------



## fishyfish (May 27, 2009)

*hi*

hi white devil. i had seen one before in Petco . AND GUESS what else i BOUGHT IT but unfortionatly it died when i went on vacation.


----------



## whitedevil (Apr 24, 2009)

Thank you. 

Im thinking a female and a fry tank.....


Vacation....whats that?


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

????


----------



## TitoBetta (Jun 2, 2009)

very pretty colors!


----------

